# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  mortar gun / repointing tools - any recommendations?

## toooldforthis

looking to repoint some extensive random stonework - mortar joints varying depths and widths. 
any recommendations, or otherwise, on mortar guns/tools that are out there?

----------


## Craigoss

I've had to do extensive foundation repair work by re-pointing all the brickwork under the house. I purchased a pointing gun but found the mud needed to be very wet in order to come out of the nozzle, then further issues of the water getting squeezed out of the gun leaving a dry mix left behind clogging the gun up. Ended up being much quicker to just use a trowel. My experience anyhow.

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks Craigoss, pretty much my experience too but I was wondering if there was something more 'commercial' 
anyone tried something like this?      eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d 
expensive, but maybe not if they do a good job?

----------


## Craigoss

I bought the PointMaster gun see The Point Master pointing applicator tool for mortar and grout That screenshot just looks like a mechanical version of the point master, but yeah didn't have any success. If you want to spend a few hundred dollars you can get a top feed electrical mortar gun if you have a lot of pointing to do, never used one however.

----------


## cherub65

We use a Quickpoint gun , From memory are about $240 without drill.
Once you get the hang of the consistency and mix ratio (use bycol or similar is a must) they are great and will save you time.
What use to take a day can be done in a couple of hours with a much neater job paid, for itself the first time
Nozzles are replaceable and come in a variety of sizes. 
(just by a cheap power drill to run and leave connected)   Diamond Way Mortar Saw, Mortar, Caulking, Grouting Gun, Mortar Mix, Mortar Plasticiser, Bricklaying Tools

----------

